# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل يفسد التدخين الإحرام ؟

## شريف شلبي

تنتشر بين المحرمين عادة التدخين وهم محرمون ويفعل بعضهم ذلك للأسف وهو على عرفات ، فهل يفسد التدخين إحرامهم ؟ وهل يمكن أن يقال ان التدخين من محظورات الاحرام ؟ 
أعلم أن هناك من يقول أن محظورات الاحرام منصوص عليها ولا تعلم إلا بتوقيف ، 
ولكن هل يمنع المحرم من التطيب وقص الشعر و تقليم الأظفار و لبس القلنسوة ويلزم جراء ذلك بدم ، ثم هو بعد ذلك يشرب السجائر أو يدخن الشيشة ويبقى إحرامه كاملا ؟

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

أهل الفقه ذكروا نواقض الاحرام و لم يذكروا من بينها الدخان فيما أعلم
لكنه يفسد العمرة أو الحج على مذهب من يرى بطلانهما بالمعصية والراجح في التدخن هو التحريم للضرر
المحلى850 - مسألة: وكل من تعمد معصية أي معصية كانت وهو ذاكر لحجه مذ يحرم إلى أن يتم طوافه بالبيت للإفاضة ويرمي الجمرة فقد بطل حجه; فإن أتاها ناسيا لها, أو ناسيا لاحرامه ودخوله في الحج أو العمرة: فلا شيء عليه في نسيانها, وحجه وعمرته تامان في نسيانه كونه فيهما, وذلك لقول الله تعالى: {فمن فرض فيهن الحج فلا رفث، ولا فسوق، ولا جدال في الحج} ، فكان من شرط الله تعالى في الحج براءته من الرفث والفسوق, فمن لم يتبرأ منهما فلم يحج كما أمر, ومن لم يحج كما أمر فلا حج له وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "دخلت العمرة في الحج إلى يوم القيامة".
ومن عجائب الدنيا إبطالهم الحج بتقبيله امرأته المباحة له فيمني ولم ينهه الله تعالى قط، عن هذا; ثم لا يبطلونه بالفسوق من قتل النفس المحرمة, وترك الصلاة, وسائر الفسوق إن هذا لعجب ...
851 - مسألة: فإن أمكنه تجديد الإحرام فليفعل ويحج أو يعتمر وقد أدى فرضه لإن إحرامه الأول قد بطل وأفسده, والتمادي عليه لا يجوز لقول الله تعالى: {إن الله لا يصلح عمل المفسدين} . ....

----------

